# sneak peak for you 2.0 people......



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

enter solidworks...HKK Motorsports style

















yes, ITB's for the x flow.......... stacks will be done for it on wed
enjoy


----------



## AFromCT (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: sneak peak for you 2.0 people...... (hkk735)*









Did you get my IM?


----------



## chrissor (May 6, 2004)

*Re: sneak peak for you 2.0 people...... (hkk735)*

impressive, very impressive


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: sneak peak for you 2.0 people...... (chrissor)*

SON OF A *****... just when i go and get your updated manifold you go and make these














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif very nice.
Oh yea, and thanks for the sweet fuel rail. Do you know if the phenolic gasket shipped out by chance? 
Thanks
-Josh


_Modified by 94jetta~~ at 8:07 PM 5-8-2006_


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

how much will you sell those for? its beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Jimbow at 8:45 PM 5-8-2006_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: sneak peak for you 2.0 people...... (hkk735)*

Nicely done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Wow. Looks great. AEG too?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

sneak peak the man said - sheesh....no questions...just looking


----------



## Jimbow (May 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_sneak peak the man said - sheesh....no questions...just looking















 Sorry Im excited


----------



## tofush0e (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (Jimbow)*

yeah, got a half-staff just lookin. ::tear:: I WANT ONE!!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (tofush0e)*

Just think...
...if this is the sneak peak...there has to be more...right


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just think...
...if this is the sneak peak...there has to be more...right









Ya, or you're just scaring up some publicity to see what the market is.








Looks good guys!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABF Jeff* »_Ya, or you're just scaring up some publicity to see what the market is.








Looks good guys!

...not quite our business ethic - I can assure you...this is meerly a piece of the puzzle


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yum... ok ok, pricing isn't obviously set, but what's the range going to look like, you can alteast give us a ballpark so I know how much money to save up


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (mack73)*

Please, excuse my ignorance but how on earth do you hook up the MAF sensor?






















Otherwise I am VERY curious... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

don't think you can use it anymore.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (vasillalov)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vasillalov* »_Please, excuse my ignorance but how on earth do you hook up the MAF sensor?






















Otherwise I am VERY curious... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


It would be very difficult, because you would need a second plenum to branch out into the ITB's after the MAF... Most ITB setups use a standalone system that runs off a MAP sensor (manifold absolute pressure) It senses engine load not by metering the air, but by a calculation based on manifold pressure (ie 30in/hg-maybe 1psi). This isn't really ideal unless boost is in the equasion, but thankfully, with an ITB setup, a fuel map can be tweeked well enough to get good AF ratios. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't say I have ever seen anyone try to use a MAF with ITB's, but that much more intake restriction would definitely cut down on the performance gain, and I can't say that the Motronic ignition can handle that kind of airflow and enrichment.


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

so where do i send the money?








i get a discount for calling it two days ago right









anyway, good job mates


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*

Send money to [email protected]'m-wicked-broke.com


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

You're all going to be FLOORED when you see how this is all going to come together. I mean it, guys, the sh*t coming out of Dr. Jekyl's laboratry is f*cking off the hook!!! HKK Motorsports and USRT are IT for ALL your VW needs. [/thread]
Oh, and FWIW.....Knowing whats in store for *you*, the 8v community, I am very, very dissapointed that I'm going to have to keep what Im rocking now for my intake setup. (not that what I have now is not amazing!!!) I'm the typical "gotta have the newest/bestest/greatest NOW" kind of guy. Knowing that I won't be upgrading to this new set-up depresses the HELL out of me!! LOL!!


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

I smell a turbo kit with SRI, AWIC/SMIC, and equal length manifold...
just a hunch.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Nice Greg http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_You're all going to be FLOORED when you see how this is all going to come together. I mean it, guys, the sh*t coming out of Dr. Jekyl's laboratry is f*cking off the hook!!! HKK Motorsports and USRT are IT for ALL your VW needs. [/thread]


haha, travis i told you, its not Dr. Jekyl, its Dr.EVIL








one miiiiiiillllion dollllars, mwahahahahha
anyway, the stacks will be done tomm, should be in the car on sat


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
Oh, and FWIW.....Knowing whats in store for *you*, the 8v community, I am very, very dissapointed that I'm going to have to keep what Im rocking now for my intake setup. (not that what I have now is not amazing!!!) I'm the typical "gotta have the newest/bestest/greatest NOW" kind of guy. Knowing that I won't be upgrading to this new set-up depresses the HELL out of me!! LOL!! 

Come on Travis - step up - sell the present and move to the future.


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

looks sweet....!


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Come on Travis - step up - sell the present and move to the future. 

*sigh*
I can't. I've been running that race for too long now. I'm done running. My current state of tune is what I sought out for over 2 years ago. It's time to focus on other parts of the car. She just turned 100,000 miles over the weekend...and it shows. Its time to focus on other parts of the car...like the cancer thats progressively taking over the sheetmetal. 
Someone else needs to step up and be the USRT Baller now. I've got what I got, and I'm sticking with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
On a lighter note.....Dr. Evil in the flesh.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Someone else needs to step up and be the USRT Baller now.

If i wasn't just graduating school I would definitely be all over this. I have spent way to much time on the rest of my car its time to give the engine some love.

As Far as ITB's and a MAF. Look at m3's and most high end sports cars. They run ITB's with an MAF. I don't believe this is the ideal set-up to get the most out of the ITB's since they MAF is a restriction and as USRT said you would need a seperate plenum to feed the ITB's. It can be done , however, and i believe it is an improvement over stock as far as throttle response and low end.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
On a lighter note.....Dr. Evil in the flesh.









hahahaha at first i thought that was really Gregs face


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: sneak peak for you 2.0 people...... (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_yes, ITB's for the x flow...

What cam duration and valve diameter are you building this for?
If it is a compromised runner length to make it compatible with various set ups and not just targeted for a specific RPM band, that runner length and I.D. has to have come from somewhere.
Are the plans to keep the injectors in their stock location?
I like the power gain that your plenum manifold got. I honestly think that it can be tweaked to see more of a power gain @ peak RPM for a naturally aspirated engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
- billy


----------



## 7thGear (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: sneak peak for you 2.0 people...... (billyVR6)*

so.... do you guys provide the standalone then alongside the ITBs ?


----------



## 94jetta~~ (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
I can't. I've been running that race for too long now. I'm done running. 

I feel you there man, I spent way too much money on stuff in the past year and just now this comes out.







luckily i graduate soon and have a job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Someone else needs to step up and be the USRT Baller now. I've got what I got, and I'm sticking with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I wonder how they feel about long distance relationships... the SW community is almost primed. It would only take the right arangment at the right time to blow the lid off this furnace (get it, furnace, the desert







)
I'm almost ready to start blowing some minds. And the projects are rolling in way too fast for me.


----------



## red97k2golf (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_I smell a turbo kit with SRI, AWIC/SMIC, and equal length manifold...
just a hunch.

I would buy that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (red97k2golf)*

I don't know many 2.0 guys who wouldn't.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

update:
velocity stacks are done 
full radiused, tapered runners from 88m bell side to 50 itb inlet side
time to get back to welding, pics tonight


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*

cool beans...


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

See, I was thinking about going 16v. Even started sourcing parts (have aba in car, so ABA/16v). Now after seeing this, I wanna use the extra crossflow head I have laying around. I know I could get 155 to 160 at wheels with tuning and headwork. More than I would get with alot more money invested in the 16v with stock intake.... hmmm Damn you people. I hate it when you change my mind after I just changed it. I would like to stay hardcore 8v, too... Thanks for keeping us up to date. I will start selling my various body fluids, and sell crack to pay for this... +ODD


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (fast84gti)*









88mm o' fury


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

lookin' good... Is there any poss. of aeg application?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

Interested in a AEG piece as well.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

I love the setup! Those stacks are obnoxious! And I can't wait until this thing hits production, you guys are definitely reading my mind.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

hell yea. I would totally buy these, in combo with race shops built 2.0 that's for sale and smoke some 13's in the quarter, n/a style!


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

why did you space them apart? space for the velocity stacks?


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_... some 13's in the quarter, n/a style!









Hell yeah. I am working on a nasty little bracket car, 13's shouldn't be problem, I can't wait.
I got my sights set on another number though. Definetly going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## mk4kimball (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

cant wait to see finished pics, and then in car too... couple of questions I have
1:HOW MUCH!!!!
2:What kinda gains should we expect?
3:Any issues that may arise?
4:Will these run on on a stock chip??? or will we need to and some programming???


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mk4kimball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk4kimball* »_
4:Will these run on on a stock chip??? or will we need to and some programming???


Generally ITB's require a MAP sensor for air metering. Since Motronic uses a MAF sensor, it creates issues... But never fear, USRT is here, and may have a solution for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

awesome
some friends and i made this one for my aba itb project, but cant easily reproduce it (right now)
big props for bringing this to the table








































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
awesome job guys

these ports dwarf a mk4 intake manifolds and match the head right on after we ported the crap out of it

_Modified by urogolf at 9:58 AM 5-12-2006_


_Modified by urogolf at 9:59 AM 5-12-2006_


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

Are these for ABA or AEG or both?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

the flange design is the same for both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

wonder what they sound like..


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

oh i know what they sound like....te hee hee
the sound is indescribeable...but i'll try, starts as a hiss, then a grunt that hurts your ears if you are standing right there....
honestly all i could think of is a bike when i rev mine up


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_the flange design is the same for both http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

AH but the mysteries of the "CEL" and what it would do with out the MAF.... hopefully... USRT will hook us AEG guys up with something badass.


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

s
t
a
n
d
a
l
o
n
e


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

88mm... is that tuned for power at a certain rpm?
I am for sure ordering this...


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

WOW. Hmm. Wondering if those flutes will fit inmy rabbit.







Look kinda snorkly. I could just cut up the core support LOLOLOL







Hood scoop WOOOOT! I bet that would suck the paint right off my hood!!!! WOOOO I am so excited. I think I am going to cry. Can I use my CIS injectors with this? just playin...


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_88mm... is that tuned for power at a certain rpm?

I was asking the same thing. No response.

_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
What cam duration and valve diameter are you building this for?
If it is a compromised runner length to make it compatible with various set ups and not just targeted for a specific RPM band, that runner length and I.D. has to have come from somewhere.
Are the plans to keep the injectors in their stock location?


----------



## Blue.Slow (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (billyVR6)*

You have to run standalone correct? 
So that like triples the price of a ITB install.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

I can I pass cali smog with this set-up... J/K.. More pics...


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Blue.Slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue.Slow* »_You have to run standalone correct? 
So that like triples the price of a ITB install.

maybe








details and more pics will follow, as well as all the tech info http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*

SWEET!
how far are you guys from exeter nh? im too young now but maybe later (a year or so) ill be stopping in for a little visit


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_s
t
a
n
d
a
l
o
n
e









Too pricey!
M
o
t
r
o
n
i
c


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*










almost there


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*









me and my haltech are waiting


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

OH MY GOD You are ****ting me! that is looking dope as ****!!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*

wow now i want to upgrade again


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_









almost there

Greg, we need to talk.


----------



## mk2.slow (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

WOW! Bold move welding the throttlebodies in. Few Questions. What kind of throttle bodies are those? Is there a throttle position sensor anywhere? Is there some support from underneath?


----------



## MK3vento96 (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (mk2.slow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2.slow* »_WOW! Bold move welding the throttlebodies in. Few Questions. What kind of throttle bodies are those? Is there a throttle position sensor anywhere? Is there some support from underneath? 

they look to be gsx-r 750 ones. the spot for the tps is at the closest end to the camera (the black "D" shaped end on the shaft for the butterflys)


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I see no pictures.


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoby (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: (0320thGTI)*

Giddy Giddy....but....
what benfits of a single intake chamber do you get over individual ITB filters?
noob


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
I was asking the same thing. No response.



sorry if i didnt respond sooner, must have missed your ? so anyway> this setup is tuned for the 3rd harmonic, on stock valves, 276 or 288 cam 7kredline


----------



## 2.0LGtiPwr (Mar 23, 2002)

*Re: (hkk735)*

I'm afraid to even ask what platform these will be applicable to, hmmmm...............
Anyway, say you are to replace the current intake manifold with these itb's (on MKIII as well as MKIV), what is the main issue that is coming up? I see fitment, at least on the ABA engine doesn't seem to be an issue. So what then?? The software perhaps?? I'm not the least bit privy on the complexity of chip burning/ flashing. If someone could give me a hand in seeing what exactly is the difficulty in getting past the stock ECU on these engines I'd appreciate it.
Also, what are the possibilities of going forced induction after installing these?


_Modified by 2.0LGtiPwr at 1:09 AM 5-16-2006_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

You are going to have to run some sort of standalone. A 276cam will definitely through a CEL in a MKIV, and you will also need to upgrade to dual springs.


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_









almost there


Ummmmmm!





























I smell AEG compatibility right there! ... It looks like it will work just fine with the MAF and there will be no CEL.
I just can't wait for the dyno results....


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (vasillalov)*

OMG SOOOOOO HOT - Are the TB's welded to the tubes? what if a TB failes and needs to be disassembled?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_OMG SOOOOOO HOT - Are the TB's welded to the tubes? what if a TB failes and needs to be disassembled?


there's a seam, so I would be almost sure that the TB's are slipped into a fitting, and will likely be sealed with some kind of silicone boot.
Looks awsome! Hopefully Scott likes SCOTCH!


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

the seam looks more like a cast line in the throttle body, if it is.... kudos to the welder who welded all that without it tweeking


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*













































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































that looks amazingly hardcore http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (moder13)*

OOOOOO snap

where do i send my check and how much. is there a waiting list??????


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_OOOOOO snap

where do i send my check and how much. is there a waiting list??????
 You enjoy tuning every other week?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bigfoot.* »_is there a waiting list??????


Yes, you are behind me.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (TMTuned99.5Golf)*

no way is that gonna fit with a lysholm


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

USRT SMIC + piping please








Where's the dv port?
Also, what would be the benefit of running ITB with a runner intake and boost vs just a plain SRI with boost?


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 9:35 PM 5-17-2006_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_ You enjoy tuning every other week? 

Please explain your self with this statement.


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

wow, this is getting interesting... props to you guys for innovating... i'm gonna have to keep my eyes on this one


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_
Please explain your self with this statement. 
ITBs are hare to keep tuned.. usually only used in race applications. unless im wrong which im counting on..


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_ You enjoy tuning every other week? 


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_ITBs are hare to keep tuned.. usually only used in race applications. unless im wrong which im counting on..

Maybe you should keep comments like these to yourself until you find out the details. This is a teaser post meant to generate excitement. I happen to be privy to _all_ the details of this project...trust me when I say, the wheel is in the process of being re-invented. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Start taking numbers folks.......



_Modified by tdogg74 at 9:07 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

edit: i misread taking 'cause the picture didn't load. I thougt it was a typo for "talking"
numbers...
$1000 is estiamted ITB cost according to the website.
Does that count in the runner manifold? 
What's the cost of a AWIC and/or smic?
Is the tubing being fabbed to run awic or smic from the ITB runner? What's it's estimated cost?
What kind of numbers do ITBs generate vs SRI on na and/or forced applications? 
What can we really benefit besides better throttle response?
What effect does the runner have on the performance of the ITB's, effectivly lengthening the distance for air to travel (although from tb to intake port is almost eliminiated)?
Will the mas respond properly to a multi TB setup with a runner? - I'm sure it will but again, are there any side effects?


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 8:31 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GaTeIg* »_ITBs are hare to keep tuned.. usually only used in race applications. unless im wrong which im counting on..

See this - 








That's my *DAILY* driver. I've driven it daily - 5 days a week since June last year when I put on the ITB's, all through the winter, once you have your fuel and spark maps sorted, the only thing you have to do is tweak your cold start when winter comes, as you can only fine tune it when the air is cold.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pwnt by pat* »_edit: i misread taking 'cause the picture didn't load. I thougt it was a typo for "talking"
numbers...
$1000 is estiamted ITB cost according to the website.
Does that count in the runner manifold? 
What's the cost of a AWIC and/or smic?
Is the tubing being fabbed to run awic or smic from the ITB runner? What's it's estimated cost?
What kind of numbers do ITBs generate vs SRI on na and/or forced applications? 
What can we really benefit besides better throttle response?
What effect does the runner have on the performance of the ITB's, effectivly lengthening the distance for air to travel (although from tb to intake port is almost eliminiated)?
Will the mas respond properly to a multi TB setup with a runner? - I'm sure it will but again, are there any side effects?



Patience, young Skywalker. All answers will be revieled in it's due time.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

don't tell me patience. Lets start talking details
actually, there's one important detail:
Can it work with TBW?


_Modified by pwnt by pat at 10:12 AM 5-18-2006_


----------



## 2PointGoGoGo (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (pwnt by pat)*

Sorry if I missed this but is there going to be a turbo involved?
if so... would it be possible (and benificail) if you guys welded up an air to water intercooler to the ITB's instead of the shortrunner (well it would have to kind of act as a shortrunner intake) 
what I'm saying is, to chop off one side of the intercooler and weld it to each runner like you did with the intake manifold... 
just and idea... and kind of curious if it would be benificail...


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_ I've driven it daily - 5 days a week since June last year when I put on the ITB's, all through the winter, once you have your fuel and spark maps sorted, the only thing you have to do is tweak your cold start when winter comes, as you can only fine tune it when the air is cold. 
 
Glad to hear.. Sweet car! Ive been going thinking about this setup for a while and plp keep telling me not to bother and just swap to 1.8 cuz of the tuning mess associated with itbs. What kinda of computer are u running?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

I'm running MegaSquirtNSpark.


----------



## TMTuned99.5Golf (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: (WolfGTI)*

I'm thinking that I should have bought one of these with my tax refund money as opposed to suspension stuff (sway bars).


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_... in the process of being re-invented.

Re-invented? Just curious, what is being re-invented?
I don't see anything going that I haven't seen before.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (billyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billyVR6* »_
Re-invented? Just curious, what is being re-invented?
I don't see anything going that I haven't seen before.


....and the plot thickens....


----------



## 2PointGoGoGo (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

so...turbo...YES, NO, MAYBE?


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (2PointGoGoGo)*

itbs with turbo? i think this is na setup but ive seen itbs with turbo cars.


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (GaTeIg)*

itb's w/ turbo...yes
re-invented as in (drum roll please).....itb's w/ motronic management
more details to come very shortly


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_....and the plot thickens.

I doubt it.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (hkk735)*

Now I am getting excited!


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

hmm so this can definitely be run on an n/a setup right?
how did that dyno run go wolfgti? how big of a gain is it and is it worth it. i want all honest answers please.
page 4 owned


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: (moder13)*

My dyno charts are posted here - this is all on stock compression. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=3


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GaTeIg (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Vamped)*


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

bump?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

I really don't know much about ITBs, but are those injector holes directly post TB? if so, and you left the stock holes open, does that mean... 8 injectors




































Think of the possibilities


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Any update?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

8 injectors, lol... I would expect one set is being used and the other will be plugged, but, maybe a second set for enrichment for boost?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Vamped)*

waiting on the dist cap to come in, then its off and running, should be dynoing on the 17th of june http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*

17th of June, you better hurry if it's going to be in my car and back east by then.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn ABF Jeff I never read your location. I always assumed you were in NH and affiliated w/ usrt the way your bay is suited up. Real nice.


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

yeah thought the same. but yeah get that dynoed


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Keeping it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghoastoflyle* »_Damn ABF Jeff I never read your location. I always assumed you were in NH and affiliated w/ usrt the way your bay is suited up. Real nice.

This bay?
http://img.photobucket.com/alb...l.jpg


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

I wonder if travis is affiliated with USRT, lol... My bay is all ******* engineering by an Idahoan parading around as an Arizonan.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

Oh snap. That would be the one that makes me droul. I dont know why I got you both mixed. Must me some reason. My bad lol


----------



## dvlax40 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: (ghoastoflyle)*

ok im stupid but this looks sweet, would you use this with a turbo or a N/A engine?


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Both.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Both.

Boost is better.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

Dont be too sure of that. There was more hp gains when I dynoed than a friend with his 1.8t.


----------



## ghoastoflyle (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*

wow if you didnt hook me before
im def. looking forward to this


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Dont be too sure of that. There was more hp gains when I dynoed than a friend with his 1.8t. 

I'm just trying to tickly your jealousy bone, travis.


----------



## fast84gti (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (ABF Jeff)*

Is it done yet? Huh, is it?


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (fast84gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fast84gti* »_Is it done yet? Huh, is it?

x2


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

wow.


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

bump it


----------



## Erotas (Aug 23, 2003)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*

For MK4 pretty please!


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (Erotas)*

i met one of hkk's finest at the STPR rally this weekend, very nice guy. i was crewing for the yellow subarus (one of which got third overall /braging) and didn't have enough time to have a real conversation with him, hopefully i'll see him again at maine. thanks for working tech!


----------



## dextervw (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: sneak peak for you 2.0 people...... (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_enter solidworks...HKK Motorsports style


















I know you showed me before but had to make a comment in public








greg greg greg.. what will we do with you (steal your shifter and copy it into real solidworks so I can make rip offs haha!!)


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (WanganLLama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WanganLLama* »_i met one of hkk's finest at the STPR rally this weekend, very nice guy. i was crewing for the yellow subarus (one of which got third overall /braging) and didn't have enough time to have a real conversation with him, hopefully i'll see him again at maine. thanks for working tech!

thanks man, what a hectic weekend, but it was all fun...except for me having to check final drive ratios on the PGT cars at 130am







will deff be at maine, tech once again-maybe we can chat a bit more then


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: (hkk735)*

final drives arn't bad at all man, at stpr last year they were pulling the intake off of stig's car to see if it was ported. and at the end of the year pat's car got the full 100% engine tear down








that's the best part of the open classes. no rules to be checked on








we MAY skip maine to test on the west coast in prep for the x-games rally, but i know lauchlin wants to do maine as a test. so we'll see what happens.
^^^ has nothing to do with sweet intake manifolds for 2L's ^^^


----------



## HK1980 (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_thanks man, what a hectic weekend, but it was all fun...except for me having to check final drive ratios on the PGT cars at 130am







will deff be at maine, tech once again-maybe we can chat a bit more then









Greg hit me up man!!!!


----------



## mk4kimball (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (HK1980)*

i need to hear what kinda racket this makes!!!!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: (Erotas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Erotas* »_For MK4 pretty please!









Ditto!







I'll let you use my car, and i'll pay for all the parts. lol.


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_Ditto!







I'll let you use my car, and i'll pay for all the parts. lol.

Double-ditto! Us MKIV people need this a lot more! Even if it requires minor mods.


----------



## Bigfoot. (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*

hell no, i want one for my car first. asap hows it coming?????


----------



## dubaffair (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Bigfoot.)*

9 days and counting...


----------



## rallyferret (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (dubaffair)*

$2000+ right?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: (rallyferret)*

super nice setup. can't wait to see this thing running.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

Another bump.........update?


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (Vamped)*

update- hope to have it in the car and running this week.all parts present and accounted for, the tps has been solved as well. things have been EXTREMELY busy at the shop w/ project cars and test fitting on some new products, as well as the racing schedule


----------



## Kougaiji (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_update- hope to have it in the car and running this week.all parts present and accounted for, the tps has been solved as well. things have been EXTREMELY busy at the shop w/ project cars and test fitting on some new products, as well as the racing schedule

How much time do you speculate will pass between the installation into your car (assuming all is successful) and the ready to distribute stage?
Getting my paycheck this week, and am looking for the best thing to be spending it on. The possibility of ITBs coming out for the aeg soon is the only thing keeping me from spending the money on other items.


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Kougaiji)*

Eyes on the prize greg... I've got a couple special order items for you to make soon. But, I really do hate to set you back any further.


----------



## Vamped (Jan 2, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: (rallyferret)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rallyferret* »_$2000+ right?










first $750 takes it away


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (hkk735)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hkk735* »_

first $750 takes it away

hmmmm.... call me


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

okay, im gonna be straight up. i haven't read the entire post of this. but i want to know, is it for mk4? or mk3 only?


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (oldschool86045)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldschool86045* »_okay, im gonna be straight up. i haven't read the entire post of this. but i want to know, is it for mk4? or mk3 only?

It's nothing... this project died in this incarnation.
If you want more info about ITB kits, look here


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

aww man, thats too bad.
thanks for the link tho.


----------

